# new to me CCR 2000



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

after getting a free CCR Powerlite a few weeks ago, I just found a free CCR 2000 in the neighborhood. PO said it hasn't been used in couple of years. Model 38180. Didn't look up the year yet.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice! My manly side wants a Powershift. In reality nice single stages like those are really the way to go! Amazing what gets tossed this time of year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats, may it serve you well


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice find, I'm still using mine - got it in 1994. If its got the Suzuki engine in it, you're in good shape.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

thanks all. I'll update how it runs in a few days, need to finish up a few other projects first.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Got to look at the CCR 2000 today. The metal side panels have a bit of rust, may clean those up and paint. Paddles are worn, but will wait to see how the engine runs before spending any $ on that. I removed the Mikuni carburetor, doesn't look too bad. Will clean and hopefully re-use everything but the bowl gasket and bowl nut gasket. 

Thanks.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I got the CCR 2000 carburetor back on today, along with new fuel lines and a filter. Started up pretty easy. Running at around 3720 rpm. Did notice that I had to prime the carb to start, even if warm. But runs smooth. Its a shame the rest of the machine is kinda beat up. For now I will leave as is, and see how it runs in the snow next season.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Priming the carb is not unusual.

Just a tip, Check the primer hose for leaks and how the primer bulb is working.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had mine since the late 80's, for storms up to 4 inches or so, it's what I use the most.
One of the classic single stage blowers.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I had reseated the primer hose fitting into the carb, it had come loose during disassembly. Primer works well, I can (now) tell when a primer is functioning properly. One prime and one pull. Like I had mentioned earlier, the rest of the machine will need some $ to work well (paddles, scraper, maybe belt). And I've got several (well, more than that) functioning machines already. I will leave this one as is for now, maybe I'll find a good unit with a bad motor.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> Thanks guys. I had reseated the primer hose fitting into the carb, it had come loose during disassembly. Primer works well, I can (now) tell when a primer is functioning properly. One prime and one pull. Like I had mentioned earlier, the rest of the machine will need some $ to work well (paddles, scraper, maybe belt). And I've got several (well, more than that) functioning machines already. I will leave this one as is for now, maybe I'll find a good unit with a bad motor.



i wouldnt bother running the machine of the paddles and scraper are bad. the performance will be awful.

its the #1 thing needed for a SS blower to perform well.


----------

